# psp ds



## floobmonsrake (Sep 22, 2009)

What do you guys think is better, a ds with a flashcart, or a psp ? I know this is mostly a nds focused forum, so i am assuming the answers will be a bit bias. but i am sure some of you own psp's so could just share your opinion?

sorry if this question is noobish or anything.

EDIT! if this is in the wring section could a moderator move this thread to an appropriate section


----------



## iceache (Sep 22, 2009)

a PSP that what?


----------



## WiiThoko (Sep 22, 2009)

Shouldn't this be in General Console Disscusion?
Anyway, I personally like the DS because of the good games.  There might be a ton of shovelware, but there are way more great games on the DS than the PSP. (IMO)


----------



## edracon (Sep 22, 2009)

I don't understand the question at all....  what are you asking?


----------



## floobmonsrake (Sep 22, 2009)

edracon said:
			
		

> I don't understand the question at all....  what are you asking?



i am asking if you think the sony psp is better than a nintendo ds with a flash card such as cyclo acekard etc.


----------



## Sigfried666 (Sep 22, 2009)

It's hard to answer when we can't understand the question.
"...or PSP that?"
a psp that what? explain youself clearly and we can answer you.

Anyway, I ow a DS and a PSP. DS has tons of shovelware, but also tons of good/great games.
PSP has few releases. Less shovelware, sure, but less titles overall.


----------



## shinnyuuya (Sep 22, 2009)

PSP has a better graphics than DS, but I choose DS better because it has more playable game than just press a button.


----------



## floobmonsrake (Sep 22, 2009)

sorry if i was confusing  with my post was trying to type to fast. I edited my post to make it more clear please tell me if there is anything still unclear.


----------



## JesseB (Sep 22, 2009)

I have owned both in the past and currently have a DS Lite with an R4 so I can offer my opinion. It all depends on what you're looking to get out of it. 

# of games available:

Since the DS is backwards compatible, any gameboy game ever made will run on it. This gives the DS the advantage in terms of games to choose from, since you basically have four systems (original gameboy, gameboy color, gameboy advance, and DS) worth of games to choose from.

Graphics:

In this area the PSP wins hands down. PSP graphics are true 3D and are on par with PS2. DS graphics are fine when it comes to 2D, but when it comes to 3D, most games look about as good as the original Quake.

Functionality:

Wi-fi.  Yes, both.

Media playback. Yes, PSP out of box, DS with flashcart and 3rd party programs.

Web surfing. PSP yes, DS no.

Custom firmware:

The DS comes out ahead in this area. While custom firmware enhances the abilities of both consoles, putting custom firmware on the PSP is semi-difficult and could cause a bricked unit if not done properly. Custom firmware on the DS comes in the form of flash carts. So putting custom firmware on the DS is literally as easy as putting a cartridge in.

There are several other factors to consider such as size, weight, battery life, and game cost. In my experience, I have found all of these to be negligable.

Again this is just my opinion so feel to disagree. I just hope I was able to help.


----------



## geminisama (Sep 22, 2009)

JesseB said:
			
		

> Since the DS is backwards compatible, any gameboy game ever made will run on it. This gives the DS the advantage in terms of games to choose from, since you basically have four systems (original gameboy, gameboy color, gameboy advance, and DS) worth of games to choose from.



No it's not, it's only compatible with GBA games if you have the Phat or Lite. It only supports GB and GBC via emulator.

As for the question, I'd much rather have a DS+Flashcart than a modded PSP, because the DS has a much better game library.


----------



## Chris_Skylock (Sep 22, 2009)

Even though the PSP has powerful graphics, the battery cant support the graphics.

Most people hated the DSi because of the reduced battery but they dont know that the PSP has that desease since the beginning.

Why would you buy a PSP when it'll be obsolete in just 11 months? There's a PSP 4000 coming next year and it's not the PSP N1000 (PSPgo)

The PSP has a lot of changes and is still going so if I were you, just pick your choice - a stable PSP or a device with more battery and more games *couchshovelware*

I got a PSP since I broke my uncle's PSP2006 TA-088v3 and Im not happy with it as it only serves as a photo frame and a video player in addition to my collection of 3 Nintendo DS. It has no appealing games to me. Repeatetive games like Dissidia Final Fantasy which I can see it as an advanced Tekken game, no offense.

But I do like about the PSP is the backward compatibility of PSx games though there are a few bugs like the Dance Dance Revolution where the buttons dont responsed in time.

There are a few interesting games but simple once like Hatsune Miku: Project Diva. It's a modern DDR.

You can relieve some memories by playing older games into this era like MegaMan and Megaman X.

It's your choice really. But if I were you, I'll buy a DS today and see if you can timed a PSP later. In my case, I got a hacked PSP200x and will never look at another PSP agaiin.


----------



## elixirdream (Sep 22, 2009)

unless someone can make a custom firmware for 6.0 or future firmware
otherwise, piracy for PSP is doomed!


----------



## bmaster154 (Sep 22, 2009)

I have both, but I prefer my ds. I got it for a longer time, and, eh, my psp only had one game I like and it's FF7, so yeah. It's nice as a portable video/music player since I don't have an ipod (and never did), but I prefer playing games on ds. And believe it or not, but my grandmother got a ds before me


----------



## JesseB (Sep 22, 2009)

geminisama said:
			
		

> JesseB said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Thanks Gem. I've never tried to run a GB or GBC cart on my DS so I didn't know. It would make sense though.


----------



## ragingchaosgod (Sep 22, 2009)

Depends on your choice of games, I suppose... Heck, that's what I always tell people who ask me what's better.


----------



## mayfly (Sep 22, 2009)

Indeed all depends on what games you want to play. I have both and I play the NDS mostly. My PSP is full of more PSx converted games than PSP ones.


----------



## raulpica (Sep 22, 2009)

I still own a PSP, and I can say most of the games for it suck. Just ports, ports, and hurr, ports.

I mainly use it for emulators (Nintendo emus, at that! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




) nowadays. I play my DS a LOT more compared to my PSP.

Buy a DS, then if you have some spare money, get a PSP. Just for novelty though. Almost all my friends sold their PSP for a DS 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Now that I think of, I could've gotten a GP2x


----------



## xist (Sep 22, 2009)

I have both and wouldn't be without either. The emulation potential of a CFW PSP is amazing, plus it has a range of great games of it's own. The DS just has a fantastic game library.

If you just want to do the minimum work possible get a DS. Personally i'd suggest you see if you can find one of each cheaply.


----------



## soulfire (Sep 22, 2009)

psp is good in games but there are so few good ones

and ds is also nice.

anyway having them both is the best


----------



## omgpwn666 (Sep 22, 2009)

I use both,I use PSP 3000 with HEN hack and a DSi with Acekard 2i. I use my PSP mainly to use home brew and emulators,I like to play N64 on the PSP laggy,but its to nostalgic to go without ^^ I can also use ISO on the PSP 3000 but I rarely do because there ain't that many good games in my opinion,besides Monster Hunter lol. Anyways I cant do without both,I need games emu and home brew.


----------



## Deleted_171835 (Sep 22, 2009)

Better? I wouldn't call one better than the other. They both have great games and each have things you could only do on "each" system. And...next time, please make your question easier to understand


----------



## antonkan (Sep 22, 2009)

I prefer the PSP becuase it has better graphics and sound.


----------



## Rogue Trader (Sep 24, 2009)

They are very different machines. The PSP, while it is more powerful, doesn't have as many good games (although the good games tend to be very good), however all this extra power comes in useful for running emulators, and it can also port Psone games- which gives it a big boost in terms of library.  The media features are pretty nice too.

The DS has an awesome library, and also runs some emulators pretty well-especially the Neo-Geo!  The battery is a bit better as well. The graphics aren't as good, but it doesn't really bother me, as I mostly play SNES and GBA games.

I wouldn't wanna go without either, although at the moment the PSP is winning in terms of favourites (mainly due to Holy Invasion of Privacy Badman!).  I'd recommend both to anyone- provided you put CFW on the PSP (otherwise it kinda sucks).


----------



## Cermage (Sep 24, 2009)

wow another one? 

its worth getting both handhelds this generation.

DS has plenty of mediocre to decent titles which will keep your time. 

PSP has better titles overall but they're few and far between (who says being a port is a bad thing?). when there aren't any releases you can always go back to emulation. 

though lately the ds releases haven't been all that great, its hit a fairly bad dryspell compared to this time last year.


----------



## Mr. Awesome/Wack (Sep 27, 2009)

ds had one for bout a year...and I'm still loving it. my brother got a psp and sold it in two months 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 but yea like the person above me said the ds libary is getting worse. crapy games somehow taking over the good ones 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 and nintendo making a ton of remakes is getting a little old

p.s. why is his question so hard to understand? I understood it fine.


----------



## DSGamer64 (Oct 1, 2009)

Both 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







If you can't afford both, the DS wins hands down, more games that are enjoyable. The most popular PSP games are not that great imo, I had one with games like GTA and God of War and they were lame and lackluster for enjoyment. There are a couple of good PSP games, but there are at least 3-4 times as many games for the DS that are better quality.


----------



## Sportsmaniac1322 (Oct 1, 2009)

DSGamer64 said:
			
		

> Both
> 
> 
> 
> ...


100% agreed.  Even though the PSP wins in just about every other category, it's all about the games, and the DS wins that battle easily.  Sure, the PSP has a few great titles, but with the DS there's so many more in so many different genres.  There are tons more coming out this holiday season too.  Go with the DS.


----------



## zuron7 (Oct 1, 2009)

If you prefer games that are fun then go for the DS.

But if you prefer hardcore shooters and stuff go for the PSP.


----------



## Raika (Oct 1, 2009)

DS hands down...


----------



## Shinryuji (Oct 1, 2009)

I have both and I do have to say, I prefer the DS, Partly because I'm an RPG (or JRPG) player and there are simply far more of them on the DS than the PSP.

It seems like the DS is winning though. Unsurprisingly.


----------



## Veho (Oct 1, 2009)

If only there were a way to install a HDD into a PSP...


----------



## razorback78 (Oct 4, 2009)

Veho said:
			
		

> If only there were a way to install a HDD into a PSP...


that's a funny design though for a hand held gaming console.

I'll go DS of course and I think this was also discussed already in another thread.


----------



## Deleted User (Oct 4, 2009)

I would play my DS with the R4 quciker that i would play my PSP.


----------



## clegion (Oct 4, 2009)

i got both, every kind of ds except the dsi and everykind of psp except GO, i can tell they are both the same, i got games that i want to play on both handhelds, and i don't even use psp much for emu, only gba and psx


----------



## Veho (Oct 4, 2009)

Can the PSP play .avi files (DivX, XviD, etc.)?


----------



## rockstar99 (Oct 4, 2009)

does psp have AKAIO


----------



## Linkiboy (Oct 4, 2009)

Veho said:
			
		

> If only there were a way to install a HDD into a PSP...


*shudders*

Careful what you wish for
http://www.darkplanets.co.uk/datel-4gb-harddrive.asp


----------



## Veho (Oct 4, 2009)

That doesn't count. I was thinking more along the line of 320 GB 2.5'' HDD. But if the PSP can't play DivX, then there's no point.


----------



## DSGamer64 (Oct 9, 2009)

There are 1.5 inch hard drives you know


----------



## da_head (Oct 9, 2009)

ds=better games
psp=bettter graphics

IMO ds>psp


----------



## gtmtnbiker (Oct 10, 2009)

I have both (DSL & PSP 2000) and I think the're both great.  If I had to choose only one, I would go with the PSP because of its better emulator support. With the slim, I can plug the AV cable to the TV and have a portable media player.

To answer another poster's question, no, it doesn't support Divx. It supports MPEG-4 & H.264. You need to use a converter to convert the video to one of those formats.


----------



## koffieleut (Oct 15, 2009)

ok I prefer the DS though I have both,
And linkiboy that 4 gb hard drive was the most expensive failure I have ever bought.
It is way to slow, and the most emulators doesn't run from it, and PSX games don't work.

Any why I prefer the DS more.
It have some good emulators (atleast a great NES emulator psp doesn't have a good one)
Genesis almost works flawless ( only tried colums and sonic (huge fan )) ok snes is a bit crappy i think the psp emulator is better ( though that one isn't that good) 
over all I think the DS have a lot of great games with a high replay value. The psp games i'm thinking that have a lot replay value are mostly music games like dj max or gitarooman ( I know ps2 version of Gitarooman is more hardcore). The games right in front of me for the DS are Ouendan 1, new super mario bros and kirby superstar ultra. I like that games.

But its what you prefer.

Keep in mind GT portable  can be very good (haven't played it yet) and there is a Metal Gear coming to psp.

ok well thanks for reading

choose wisely


----------

